# Mini Colliseum



## torontohydro (Feb 11, 2012)

i just got a mini colliseum vertical sert up was wondering if anyone has had experience with this system since its my first time attempting a vertical grow, is this system any good? 

T.H


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 21, 2015)

toronto . can u give us an update how colliseum worked for u .... i was interested in purchasing one.


torontohydro said:


> i just got a mini colliseum vertical sert up was wondering if anyone has had experience with this system since its my first time attempting a vertical grow, is this system any good?
> 
> T.H


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 22, 2015)

torontohydro was last seen:
Jun 10, 2012


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 22, 2015)

Bustin i notice that to .


----------

